# December Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to VOTE!!!!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Too many fantastic ones to chose from....I love them all! They are ALL great shots; nice job everyone 💜

ps
the bitey-face pic made me LOL, my absolutely fave


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*With all the holiday events, don't forget to vote in* *this month's photo contest, 
“Fun (in the snow) with your golden”

All the pics are great, it's hard to choose!

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Tuesday, December 27th.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Don't forget to vote in* *this month's photo contest, 
“Fun (in the snow) with your golden”* 

Only one day left to choose your favs.


*This poll will close: Tomorrow at 8:59 AM.*
*Multiple votes are allowed.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a very close vote...
Don't miss your chance to choose the winning photo.

*Total voters 29 
This poll will close: Later today at 8:59 AM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *Jessie'sGirl *for having the winning Dec. Photo!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats Jessie'sGirl! That's a great photo!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Jessie'sGirl! Such a super photo!


----------

